# LOVE & FRIENDSHIP Debuting on Digital Aug. 16 Available on Blu-ray™ and DVD Sept. 6



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> HOWLINGLY FUNNY. Whit Stillman is perfectly at home in Jane Austen’s world.”
> 
> ~ A.O. Scott, THE NEW YORK TIMES
> 
> ...


----------

